# Passwort nach Standby (Macbook)



## ArtificialPro (29. Juli 2010)

Kann man es einstellen, dass man nach dem Standby modus das Passwort eingeben muss?

Hab bereits bei meinem Benutzer acc ein Passwort eingeben, aber bringt nichts.

MfG

Ps: Ist es möglich einzustellen, dass der Bildschirm, bzw. der Rechner nicht runterfährt oder in den Standby modus geht, wenn man den Bildschirm zuklappt? (Macbook) Bei Windows geht das ja.


----------



## ManfredMuster (29. Juli 2010)

1)

Öffne Deine Systemeinstellungen danach klicke auf "Sicherheit" danach noch auf den
Karteireiter "Allgemein" und abschließend kannst Du es mit einem Haken bei "Kennwort
erforderlich..." aktivieren.

2)

Das ist schon möglich jedoch werden die Macbooks fast ausschließlich durch den Lüftungs-
schlitz vor dem Macbookbildschirm gekühlt es ist also nicht ratsam das Macbook bei voll-
last zuzuklappen da es sonst schaden nehmen kann.

Download => *http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22211/insomniax*


----------



## ArtificialPro (30. Juli 2010)

Besten Dank für die genaue und schnelle hilfe! 

MfG


----------

